# Fluval G3



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks a lot more futuristic and advanced than your normal canister filter, anyone here know anything about it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its a pretty cool filter if all youre running is a 40gal and it does have some neat stuff like digital temp gauge and flow rate all on the display but I wouldnt buy it.

I'm old school so I like to keep things simple.
A reg fx5 or a 2217 is worth alot more to me than that filter is.

I saw these at Bigals for 599$ way to rich for my blood

I have to admit it is the sexiest filter on the market though


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I personally think its not worth it AT ALL!

the G6's are the $599 one if im not mistaken. But the G3 is an arm and a leg too.
All that's different on these is the "futuristic" appeal of the info screen that just tells you basic info you would already otherwise know about your tank. It's completely pointless if you ask me...but whatever, people buy them.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont think anyone knows about this damn expensive filter it looks nice and all but way to pricey u can buy two fx 5 for the price of G6 or G3


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

unless it does water changes I would not buy it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i posted a similar thread awhile on this aswell. does seem that no one has bought it. no real decent info on weather its any good. my lfs got a few of them in. looks to be more of a gimmick with some flashy electronics and a sexy exterior. i dont actually know if it is of a huge benefit or not. but im not gonna buy one anytime soon


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd rather duck tape a flashlight to my fx5 and call it even kept the fx5 is still a better filter.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

not a flashlight dude....

do a ipod then your canister can play music/videos too!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> not a flashlight dude....
> 
> do a ipod then your canister can play music/videos too!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Its a pretty cool filter if all youre running is a 40gal and it does have some neat stuff like digital temp gauge and flow rate all on the display but I wouldnt buy it.
> 
> I'm old school so I like to keep things simple.
> A reg fx5 or a 2217 is worth alot more to me than that filter is.
> ...


Unless you go with the FG6 which is stated for a 160g tank.


----------

